

I'm not sure it's Mou against the world - ismiseted
http://larryhynes.net/2014/09/mou-against-the-world.html

======
dewey
I got my Mou licence the same way the author of the blog post got his and I'm
still very happy with Mou for my casual markdown need.

I don't blame him for selling a few things on the side. It's not like they'll
take up a lot of time once you organized the manufacturing etc. They just sit
there and you ship them once someone orders. I don't think that's a problem to
do on the side. Can't say I'm a big fan of the fundraising idea. I'd rather
just buy it once it's finished, I don't even expect upgrade pricing.

Just to add to the article, he's also selling MouStand.

[0] [http://moustand.com/](http://moustand.com/)

------
zz1
I'd like to suggest haroopad[1], similar to Mou, more powerful and available
on Lin/Mac/Win. Based on node.js

[1] [http://pad.haroopress.com/](http://pad.haroopress.com/)

